# Centerpiece fish for 15 gallon/60L?



## NinaS (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a *15 gallon 24' long* aquarium that has just finished cycling.

I recently just put in *9 neon tetras*, which are naturally striking, but I would love to have a centerpiece fish to really catch my eye, as well as have more of a personality. (Of course I won't be adding it immediately).

I am also planning on getting some shrimp (maybe *RCS* but probably 3 *amanos*), and maybe a *scarlet badis* or two.

Any suggestions? I initially liked the look of the *dwarf gourami*, but then later read they can get aggressive and their appeal suddenly vanished. (although still open to them)

I've also fallen in love with *german blue rams* however they are supposedly delicate, soft acidic fish, and my water parameters are *8.0 ph and 23dh*. My neons seem to be doing fine but they are of course a lot hardier. If I were to get a ram I could probably only fit 1 female, is that ok to have? (If of course they can acclimate to my hard alkaline water)

I also like the look of:

*Honey gouramis*

*Red robin gouramis?* (I saw them at my LFS but researched them and people say they are very aggressive and unhealthy due to their being a hybrid)

*Bolivian ram* (Not as pretty as the GBR but supposedly hardier)

*Apistos?* (I like the look of the cockatoo)

I also wanted a *betta* however I have a sharp jagged rock in my aquarium which I love and I heard that a betta will tear it's fins on it.

Any other suggestions? Let me know what I should and shouldn't have and how many I can have.

Thanks!


----------



## daylily (Nov 11, 2012)

I will be anxious to see what replies you get. My water is high PH and very hard too.

I have a 15 gal also. Set it up 2 months ago. I have 6 cherry barbs, 6 pygmy cory. I am going to the fish store today to see what they have. 

I was thinking celestial pearl danios - but read they hide a lot. The cories are in the back of the tank in the plants all the time, rarely see them. I'd prefer to have something that will be out swimming where I can see them.

I was thinking of a few neons - but 6 will put me close to overstocked.

Tried my betta - he had one thing on his mind - destroy the other fish, so he's back in the 5 gal Spec V.

Also considered a honey gourami. Will look at swords, mollies and platys today.

I'd like something with some blue on though.


----------



## NinaS (Dec 24, 2012)

Having hard alkaline water sucks, doesn't it? 

All the amazing fish like cichlids (I'm in love with rams, apistos and discus!) and other tetras all only flourish and breed in soft acidic water. Most of the fish that I don't want are fish that live in hard alkaline water (huge south african cichlids).

I'd say neons are a great fish. I was skeptical at first, but they look fantastic in my tank, and they don't really hide a lot. Although they stay near the bottom, they stay at the front of the tank. However cherry barbs are active fish so neons would probably be quite timid around your current stock, as you seem to have active fish.

I'm not sure how different the celestial danio is to the common zebra, but my guess is it'd be very active and a fast swimmer.

I've had platys before, and although they are very cute they don't really do anything... at all. And they poop, a lot. Like most livebearers.


----------



## daylily (Nov 11, 2012)

good to know about how much the livebearers poop. Will rule them out.

Might just pick up some more plants and that is it.


----------



## midlife_hobbyist (Jul 4, 2012)

I think whatever choice you make you’ll be happy as all the fish you mention are fine looking fish. 
I have the same interests as both of you....I have a few pygmy cories (you’re right they like to hang out in the back of the tank…) I was thinking of setting up another tank and can’t decide between German Blue Rams /Bolivian rams OR Apistos….. 

PLAN A. Since I can’t decide, what I am leaning towards is to set up a double stand with 2 – 20 longs with rams on top and Apistos on the bottom rack….it would force me to use HOB rather than canister and I would have to put the air pump on the floor…..

PLAN B. Donate/rehome my cichlids (in a 55) and my platies/guppies (20L) and re- do the tanks with Rams and Apistos… NinaS is correct about the platies pooping and they also multiply like crazy…
Right now I am researching how to soften water before I make a decision.

When you decide/have it set up post some pictures!!! I can’t wait.


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

A pair of kribensis maybe? Or a few betta simplex?


----------



## NinaS (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been looking at other fish like the dwarf flag cichlid, but it all comes down to my water parameters. If the cichlids I want really can't survive in my water then my backup is the dwarf gourami. They look nice but the fact that they are aggressive kind of spoils their appeal to me. I would love a fish with personality and was considering a betta but I don't want to get rid of my rock and I would hate to see it tear it's fins. Also I have 9 neons and bettas are aggressive fish. 

Any suggestions? I'm so stuck.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Plakat betta? The ones with short fins are generally more active, and won't tear their fins. I have a 15 gallon, a d I decided to go nano, with a few groups of smaller sized fish, least killifish, sparkling gourami and celestial pearl danio. The Sparklies supposedly have great personalities..I should be getting mine this week!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

A dragonscale/halfmoon plakat betta are very attractive and have shorter fins.


----------



## NinaS (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow I looked into Plakat bettas and they are simply beautiful! Would one be ok with my neons? I also have 3 amano shrimp.


----------



## Dory (Nov 20, 2016)

I haven't had problems with bettas and neons together. For the amanos, as long as they are pretty good size you should be ok, the little ones will likely get picked at depending on the personality of the betta.


----------

